# Best City & Most US Occupied?



## joysjane (Mar 6, 2018)

Just starting to get our thought together and was wondering what is the best city to live in (doesn't need to be big) and where are most of the US expats located? Thank you!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

US occupied   
Do you mean the most concentration of US citizens?


----------



## No-roots (Mar 16, 2018)

*Best City?*

Hi,
asking about the best city is like asking what is the best ice cream flavor. My best city will probable not be your best city if for example I am 60 and you are 25. Be more specific. 
What are you looking for, good schools for your children? Oh you do not have children! See what I'm getting at?
I'm an artist, when I moved to Belize I asked questions like: Are there local artist community and if so where do they live in Belize.
I do not want to sound like a teacher, but you will get better answers that will help you to decide.


----------

